# Grandson's 1st Black bear



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Just playing the part of proud grandpa here. For those of you that have seen my Alaskan Memories photo album...I received a photo today that will be added. My grandson Joe...age 9...who passed his dad's marksmanship test a couple days ago...got his 1st black bear today. I'll be heading up to Alaska the end of this month to go fishing with my 2 grandsons (Joe, 9 and Andy 6)...and will be passing on to them a pair of single shot 20 guage shotguns that my dad and I got when I was age 11. Anywho...just wanted to share Joe's proud moment. 

This is an average sized Alaskan black bear...just a tad over 5'...very numerous...in fact in most parts of the state you are allowed to take 3 and 4 a year.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Fantastic Bob, I can see you smiling from here.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Dale...definately smiling  Bobby told me last weekend that he'd be taking Joe out this week as he was now consistantly hitting the bullseye (or at least very close) at 100 yards at the range. Brother Andy's a bit jealous...but, his day'll come.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Way to go on the bear.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You can bet the other one will try to beat him now


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Great moment Bob.
Check out my recipie for Black Bear on the OGF Kitchen page.
Enjoy.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is really cool and the little guy looks pretty exicted as he should.

Thanks for sharing with us who are not fortunate enough to get the opportunity to experience what Alaska has to offer.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats to all of ya  Must be cool to get a bear!!!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

proud grandpa! did he help dress and eat the bear? congrats and cool picture.


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

That is awsome, made me think of that old Davey Crocket song and the line "Kilt him a b'ar when he was on-ly three".

http://www.harmonicacountry.com/songs/ballad_of_davey_crocket.html

When we were looking at home in West Virginia one of them had a decent size trophy with a nice Bear in it, they make nice rugs and mounts


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys....will definately look up your recipe Steve...we have always just turned the whole thing into hamburger and various kinds of sausage...ie breakfast, italian, summer etc to be used as snacks and in various other dishes..chili, spaghetti sauces etc.

The bear will be turned into a rug...Bobby's moonlighted with a local taxidermist up there for the last 10 years to learn the trade and get discounts via labor through the association  

Thanks again...have a great day.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Thats Really Neat! Thanks For Sharing & Keep Those Youngens Interested!


----------

